

Haka: An open-source security-oriented language - based2
http://www.haka-security.org/

======
clockwork_189
This looks interesting, but just like with any new technology, I like to look
at any alternatives besides the proposed technology and see how it stacks up.
So I guess my question would be, what are the alternatives to this? Or even
what are the alternate methods to implementing some of the stuff that this
language takes care of?

~~~
joveian
Ragel is an alternative for state machines that works with a few different
programming languages:

[http://www.colm.net/open-source/ragel/](http://www.colm.net/open-
source/ragel/)

------
tokenrove
This looks interesting, but I was hoping it would be a language where you
could statically enforce security guarantees, like timing invariance in a
block to prevent timing attacks, or avoiding optimizations that would remove
code that zeros memory.

------
david-given
A quick look at their examples shows a language which looks _very_ much like a
reskinned Lua. Which, I should add, is not a bad thing, but they could be more
honest about it.

